# 1962 Schwinn King Size American custom



## Smoopy's

here's my take on a King Size American..built this a year or so ago..57mm rims..NOS Bendix 2-speed, House of Kolor Kandy Apple Red sprayed over silver metal flake..and some other goodies..love the size


----------



## GTs58

That is really sharp!


----------



## Sven

Very sweet ride. Love the HOK  Kandy Apple Red. A very nice detail with the red spoke nipples


----------



## Moseph

Where did you get those rims? They look nice!


----------



## Smoopy's

Moseph said:


> Where did you get those rims? They look nice!



Thanks..they are the older 3G Bikes 57 mm rims I then had chrome plated


----------



## Beach Bum III

Nice, subtle build. In line with an early 60’s “mild custom” car. The chain guard panel fade is supercool. I like the Union pedal reflector mod too.


----------



## oquinn

Bad Ass


----------



## Jimendel

Very nice!


----------



## Hammerhead

Awesome work. Nice and clean. Thank you for sharing.
Hammerhead


----------



## spoker

super nice!


----------



## rollfaster

I love it!!


----------



## fattyre

@Smoopy's 

Those fenders look like Schwinn middleweight?   How’s the tire clearance?


----------



## Goldenrod

Very well done.


----------



## Smoopy's

fattyre said:


> @Smoopy's
> 
> Those fenders look like Schwinn middleweight?   How’s the tire clearance?



They are actually balloon tire size..I modified them to fit the fork and brake bridge


----------



## oquinn

I would love to find a king size frameset to build up!


----------



## Mymando

Sweet!


----------

